# 2nd cycle help. Sustanon/anavar??



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 12, 2011)

My stats are 25yrs old, 5'11" 190lbs @14%. I have been lifting for 3 years and this will be my second cycle. I used 500mg/wk of sust 250 my first cycle and made some excellent gains but I also held a lot of water during the cycle. I also was taking nolva ed cuz I experienced some gyno issues.

I would like to use sust 250 again but I would like to not hold so much water so I was thinking about stacking sust 500mg/wk with anavar. I was going to use it in weeks 6-12 of my 12wk cycle.

I would like to lose a little fat but I can't afford to lose any strength right now. *Is there anything else you guys would recommend? How about EQ or mast?*

I have sust 250, deca, d-bol, clomid and nolva on hand but I'll buy whatever I need.

Please write up what u think would be the best cycle for me and include hcg and an AI


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm expecting to hear suggestions for test P rather than sust but I've read about test prop being painful to inject.


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

SumMiscGuy said:


> My stats are 25yrs old, 5'11" 190lbs @14%. I have been lifting for 3 years and this will be my second cycle. I used 500mg/wk of sust 250 my first cycle and made some excellent gains but I also held a lot of water during the cycle. I also was taking nolva ed cuz I experienced some gyno issues.
> 
> I would like to use sust 250 again but I would like to not hold so much water so I was thinking about stacking sust 500mg/wk with anavar. I was going to use it in weeks 6-12 of my 12wk cycle.
> 
> ...


 

Wk 1-12 Test E 500mg-750mg/wk (not sus)
Wk 1-12 NPP 300-400mg/wk
Wk 5-12 Anavar 60-80mg ED dependant on your tolerance
Wk 1-12 HCG 250-500iu x2/wk
Wk 1-14 Aromasin 12.5mg ED

PCT:

Clomid 100/100/75/50
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

That's what I would do...


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Might add that dbol in there if you're looking for strength. If you're gyno prone. Be careful though. Dbol can make it come on quick.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah my plan was to do test/deca/d-bol but I know I need to stay slim too.

Could I run this:

wk 1-12 Test E or C 500mg/wk
wk 1-4.  D-bol 30mg Ed
wk 8-12 anavar 40mg ed
wk 1-14 aromasin 12.5 mg ed
wk 1-12 hcg 250iu x2/wk

pct
clomid 100/100/75/50
aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

what would a cycle like that leave me with?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 12, 2011)

SumMiscGuy said:


> Yeah my plan was to do test/deca/d-bol but I know I need to stay slim too.
> 
> Could I run this:
> 
> ...



Two orals with only a 4 week break... I am curious to hear how that goes over.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it'd be fine. I believe lipid profiles would be the bigger concern compared to liver toixicity.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I didn't think about the effects of 2 orals. My mind is not made up yet, I'm here for advice from people with experience and I will take your advice seriously so please, offer some alternatives if you think my ideas are bad


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would drop the sus and replace with Prop. It hurts no worse that sus. Drop the anavar. at 14 percent body fat you are pissing in the wind with anavar. you will see no results from anavar. after starting the prop i would add eq for about 12-16 weeks. the eq will harden you up and with the prop will burn some fat. drop your bf percentage to around 10 and then run the anavar and you will see a small result from the anavar... good luck.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 12, 2011)

Jockstudfl10 said:


> I would drop the sus and replace with Prop. It hurts no worse that sus. Drop the anavar. at 14 percent body fat you are pissing in the wind with anavar. you will see no results from anavar. after starting the prop i would add eq for about 12-16 weeks. the eq will harden you up and with the prop will burn some fat. drop your bf percentage to around 10 and then run the anavar and you will see a small result from the anavar... good luck.




I'm unfamiliar with eq. How would you dose prop/eq?


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

SumMiscGuy said:


> I'm unfamiliar with eq. How would you dose prop/eq?


 

You seem like you are trying to keep your cycle in the 10-12 week range,right?  If so, forget the EQ.  EQ needs to be run for 16-20 weeks for optimal results.  That cycle I listed above for you will blow up the fuck up bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Prop and EQ makes no sense to me. If you're gonna run a long ester, run it with another long ester. 


Look into GMO's cycle. It's legit as fuck. Only thing he left out is that you would want to run Caber or Prami while on the nandrolone.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 14, 2011)

I would have no problems running a longer (14-16wk) cycle if that's what is best and it's safe for a second cycle.

I like the suggestion about npp but I'm having a difficult time finding it online. I'll need another plan if I can't find npp


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> Wk 1-12 Test E 500mg-750mg/wk (not sus)
> Wk 1-12 NPP 300-400mg/wk
> Wk 5-12 Anavar 60-80mg ED dependant on your tolerance
> Wk 1-12 HCG 250-500iu x2/wk
> ...




Could I run this cycle but replace the npp with nandrolone decanoate? I think the npp would be best for my goals but I can't find it.

Also how would I dose the caber?


----------



## GMO (Aug 15, 2011)

SumMiscGuy said:


> Could I run this cycle but replace the npp with nandrolone decanoate? I think the npp would be best for my goals but I can't find it.
> 
> Also how would I dose the caber?


 

You can, but you'll have to cut the deca at 10 weeks, so it can clear before your test. Honestly, NPP is easy to find...most of our sponsors carry it. 

Dose caber at 0.5mg x2/wk.


----------

